# R32 gtr parts needed



## luke.hudd (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi guys, I’m looking for a r32 gtr front panal, bumper and light grill etc thanks


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Theres a guy on face book breaking a r32in leicester
Jdm cars & parts uk


----------

